# 7.1 Rear Surround Ceiling Placement Question



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

I am installing my rear surrounds in the ceiling because there is no back wall for half of the room. I am using Def Tech UIW 64's with the pivoting tweeter so that I can point them to the listening position. 

If I stick with the Dolby guidelines, it puts the speakers in the ceiling at about 9" from the back wall (on the side _with _a back wall). Is this a problem that they're so far into that corner, close to the back wall section? I'm thinking not, since the tweeter pivots.

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

While you can get the tweeter to point away and avoid quick boundary reflections, the bass is more of a problem being close to a corner due to the additional loading and gain you'll get from one side that you won't get from the other. 

Bryan


----------

